# Lord of Chaos



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Calleing all CSM players here is something for you!
What do you think is the best combination of wargear for a chaos lord/sorcerer? Do you like bikes or daemonic steeds? Terminator armour or jump packs? Daemon weapons or power fists? What wargear has always helped you through difficult times or given you an easy win (if its possible to win because of one chaos lord...)
Or prehaps you hate those guys and prefear daemon princes instead! why?


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah if you want a better list to win games then you should choose princes because for roughly the same amount of points you get a better statline, a MC who can take wings for cheap, and some pretty combat useful psychic powers.

If you want to build a fluffy list then whatever you put on your Lord is pretty much up to you. I like sticking a khorne lord with a daemon weapon on a steed with a squad of chosen armed with power weapons. It's a terrible waste of points and not particularly army efficient but it's fun.

Basically if you want to win: Daemon prince with wings, MoT or MoN, and Warptime

If you want fluffy: Then it's whatever fits your army best to you


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Yeah if you want a better list to win games then you should choose princes because for roughly the same amount of points you get a better statline, a MC who can take wings for cheap, and some pretty combat useful psychic powers.


This.

The way I arm my chaos lords is by throwing them in the garbage and getting daemon princes.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Chaos Sorcerer:
Mark of Tzeentch
Warptime 
Wind of Chaos
Terminator Armour

Chaos Lord:
Mark of Slaanesh
Daemon Weapon
Terminator Armour

Seems to be some effective ways to build a semi-decent HQ for a Chaos army. Add Terminators + Land Raider for maximum effectiveness


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

it depends, i kit a lord out to what i want it to do (Meq killer, HQ killer, Teq killer, etc)


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Terminator lord with the mark of Khorne and a deamon weapon. Inside a terminator bodyguard. 

Not effective at all but when that lord rolls right hes lethal. Just try to tarpit that unit with anything bar wraithlords.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

MoN+Daemon Weapon. The only build that even begins to resemble something cost-efficient.

It still performs like a paraplegic lumberjack in comparison to a Daemon Prince, but it can work against the right enemy.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

A Lord with a Blissgiver has always seemed the best choice to me. Like any Lord build it has its own role, that role being absolute IC-killing.

Srsly bro get a DP

I have a big soft spot for Lords, since I'm a fluff-addict at heart.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I prefer a Khorne Lord on a Juggernaught with a Collar of Khorne and an Axe of Khorne, for starters.
Sadly, most of that is no longer current.


----------



## msteward (Jan 5, 2011)

Khorne Lord
Terminator Armor
Bloodfeeder

Roll him in a Land Raider with Berserkers or Terminators (Khorne Terms if you're being fluffy. Otherwise, save the points) 

Yes, the Bloodfeeder is a gamble, but the looks on your opponenets faces when you roll anything above a 7 more than makes up for it. 

I have the most fun running them against blob squads (I have a friend who usually runs at least one squad of thirty Ork Boyz). Soften them up a bit in the shooting phase, and then proceed to go to town.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

i thought lords were bad but then i played a game where i used a khorne lord with daemon weapon and terminator armour and took a picture of my opponants face when i rolled 17 attacks in combat with his TH/SS terminators and wipe them out with help from my lighting claw termies before they could lift a finger.

(must find that pic! )


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

When talking about Chaos Lords there are no "best" setups, only "less useless" setups.
The Lord will _always_ be inferior to the DP. Thats just how it is simply because of shitty rules for the Lord, and a cheap price for the DP.

The best way to use a Sorcerer is to give him MoS and Lash (ad extras for flavour) and call him a day.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

As said above, Mark of Khorne/Nurgle/Slaanesh + Deamon Weapon is the only semi-viable way to run a Chaos Lord. DPs are just far superior.
I sometimes run a Khorne Lord with Bloodfeeder inside a big unit of Berzerkers, just to see the look on you opponents face when you pull out 40+2D6 WS5 attacks, most of them being S5 as well, and the others being from a power weapon. This unit chews through Orks, Tyranids and Marines alike. But it also does without the Lord.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't played too recently, but I always liked the mojo of a lord of khorne on a jugger with a bloodfeeder. Delivery is difficult, but if he makes it you have the cav charge distance and on the charge 5+2d6 attacks at strength 5. Which makes him a bloody blender. He's like those infomercials where they slice, dice, and julienne . . . but wait! there's more! =D


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Bloodfeeder is what bad people take to the table to be bad.
Against th/ss termiesx5:
17 attacks, hitting on 3s
12 hits wounding on 4s
6 wounds, kills 2 ss/th terminators

The other three terminators strike back
6 attks, 3 hits, 2.8 wounds, lord dies instantly.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

one time I had a terminator slaanesh-lord with a daemon weapon, along with a Nurgle-terminator bodyguard with powerfists. Then they took out my friend's swarmlord in one round of combat :biggrin:


----------



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

So many people bad talk the bloodfeeder, but you know in 20+ games it has only let me down once. All other times he chews through everything that gets near him. (Termie armor + bloodfeeder)




Kreuger said:


> I haven't played too recently, but I always liked the mojo of a lord of khorne on a jugger with a bloodfeeder. Delivery is difficult, but if he makes it you have the cav charge distance and on the charge 5+2d6 attacks at strength 5. Which makes him a bloody blender. He's like those infomercials where they slice, dice, and julienne . . . but wait! there's more! =D


When I play with my group, I use this, as they agree the juggy gives you calv. The topic is debatable in the community, so I avoid it at public games, but it is def nasty....I use it to get a jump on the death company.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> lord of khorne on a jugger with a bloodfeeder...


If you run the maths on this guy and the Twin LC brother of him over 3 rounds you will see that they will do equal damage to MEQ simply because its statistically 31% chance for the tardfeeder to fail every round and thus rob you of all your lords attacks. LCs wont fail and wound a LOT more of the attacks (8/9 instead of 2/3). 

Imho Tardfeeder is the bottom Daemon Weapon together with Tzeentch. Undecided(yes) is a lot better thanks to +1S, Blissgiver is the 2nd and the Nurgle weapon is by far the best.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I took out 5 SM termies with my bloodfeeder, It was like fighting tau.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

In this thread:
Lots of people who aren't very good at statistics.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah. I pretty much have a problem with HQs that can't defend their points very well with a 5+ invlunerable and have trouble wounding targets with strength four weapons.

If at all I would use a lord, it would probably be an undivided one with flight and the daemon weapon. But as said, its pretty much the same cost as a daemon prince with worst stats.


----------

